
Whose Heritage? Public Symbols of the Confederacy - hownottowrite
https://www.splcenter.org/20160421/whose-heritage-public-symbols-confederacy
======
SCAQTony
That was a very detailed article; must have taken months to put together. The
crux of the article for me were the actual quotes by southern leaders in
several states stating that the civil war was all about slavery and
superiority over the "negro slave." That in itself is enough to peacefully
remove those icons from government spaces.

"We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and
of the confederacy itself, were established exclusively by the white race, for
themselves and their posterity; that the African race had no agency in their
establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an inferior and
dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this
country be rendered beneficial or tolerable.”

Texas Declaration of causes for secession, February 2, 1861

“Our position is thoroughly identified with the institution of slavery — the
greatest material interest of the world.”

Mississippi Declaration of causes for secession

“They assume that the negro is equal, and hence conclude that he is entitled
to equal privileges and rights with the white man. If their premises were
correct, their conclusions would be logical and just but their premise being
wrong, their whole argument fails.”

Alexander H. Stephens, Vice President of the Confederacy Cornerstone Speech,
March 21, 1861

“Our new government is founded upon … the great truth that the negro is not
equal to the white man; that slavery subordination to the superior race is his
natural and normal condition.”

Alexander H. Stephens, Vice President of the Confederacy Cornerstone Speech,
March 21, 1861

“A geographical line has been drawn across the Union, and all the States north
of that line have united in the election of a man to the high office of
President of the United States, whose opinions and purposes are hostile to
slavery.”

South Carolina Declaration of causes for secession, December 24, 1860

